# Anyone from Ireland on here doing Surrogacy???



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi just looking to see if there is anyone from Ireland doing surrogacy??  After seven years of heartache and heartbreak with ivf, donor eggs, recurrent miscarriage, ivigs , intralipids, adoption, etc... we are currently 31.5 weeks pregnant through our surrogate!!! So excited and just looking to see if anyone else going this process.  Would love to hear from you - best wishes, Karen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run   


I'm not sure if anyone on here has used a surrogate but I'd like to wish you all the luck in the world and congratulations   x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kare72

We had been chatting about surrogacy but not sure how it works financially,legally and do you involve a clinic for hubby's sample or using your eggs

Not long till you see your wee bundle

Jillyhen


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

interesting book coming out soon re surrogacy and ire
http://www.libertiespress.com/Baby_Ava:_An_Irish_Surrogacy_Story/141/

/links


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all just wanted to let you know we have a beautiful baby girl!!!! Molly was born Sept 11 and she is doing wonderful.  WE have been blessed with this angel thanks to our wonderful surrogate, Dr Shivani and SCI!!!  Best wishes to all K xxx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

congratulations Kara... love the name molly.... enjoy being a yummy mummy Xx


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Fantastic news

Congratulations to you bothe Kare72

Love the name..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

karen
big congratulations, when are you home?
rosebud


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all - thanks so much for all the good wishes. Means so much!!!
We are waiting for DNA test to arrive from Dublin - should be here on Monday and will be doing the test later on this week.
Then just wait for results and apply for the etc.  All going really well thankfully!!!!


Our angel is just perfect thank God.  She was at pediatrician for her checkup today and he was very happy with her.  
She only cries a little when she is hungry but boy if you dont act quickly she can work into a roar fairly lively  !!!!
We are just besotted with her!!! Thanks again to all , K xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh that's just amazing      


Congratulations


----------

